# [Review] No-Name 420W Netzteil



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe PC-Games-Hardware User. 
Der liebe Thresold brachte mich auf die Idee, ein billiges No-Name Netzteil zu testen.
Es hört auf die Bezeichnung:  LPK 12 - 23 420 Watt
420W für ~ 12,-€ - Kann das gut gehen?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lieferumfang:
Zum Lieferumfang gehören das Netzteil und ein Kaltgerätekabel.
Viel Zubehör habe ich auch nicht erwartet.


Technik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir uns mal die Platine anschauen, fällt auf, das dieses Netzteil kaum 420 Watt stemmen kann.
Auf der Primär-Seite haben wir 2 "Vent" Kondensatoren mit jeweils 470uF und 200V (85°c)
Auf der Sekundär-Seite finden wir überwiegend "Canicon" Kondensatoren.
Dazwischen noch ein paar von "Vent".

Auf der Sekundär-Seite finden wir folgende Kondensatoren:

Canicon 2200uF 10V 85°c
Canicon 470uF 16V 85°c


Und paar kleinere die ich leider nicht erkennen kann.

Ein Weltrend "WT 75 14 L" Sicherungschip stellt OVP und UVP auf der 3,3V 5V und 12V Rail bereit.
Nach einem kurzen test (Kurzschluss auf der 12V Rail) gab es einen lauten knall und rauch. 


Stecker:

4 x Molex
1 x CPU
1 x Floppy
1 x 20+4 ATX





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter, der von "Globe Fan" stammt, ist immerhin Temperatur gesteuert.
(Kleine Platine am Kühlkörper.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter schafft maximal 2800 RPM.


Spannungsregulation:

Zuerst mal das Testsystem (Das leider nicht viel Strom verbraucht...)

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 (2x 2,7GHz)
Mainboard: AS-Rock N68-S
GPU: AMD Radeon R9 270X

12V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3,3V



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was auffällt, das Netzteil Steuert kaum gegen. Die 12V Rail knickt förmlich weg, während die 5V Rail und die 3,3V Rail sich kaum verändern.

Beim Benchmark ist das System öfter abgestürzt, wahrscheinlich weil die 12V Rail zu stark eingebrochen ist.


Fazit:

Von diesem Netzteil ist wenig zu halten, es wurde eingespart was das zeug hält.
Billige Komponenten, unsaubere Löt-Qualität, kaum Schutzschaltungen und und und.
Im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen, lasst die Finger davon, wenn euch eure Hardware etwas bedeutet!
Zu ende hin hat sich das Netzteil (Kurzschluss) mit einem großen knall verabschiedet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Netzteil bekommt von mir: 0/5 Sternen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





​


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] No-Name 20W Netzteil*

Hab dieses mal nicht so auf Details geachtet, war nur ein kleines neben Review.  Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Oktober 2014)

Du hast dich verschrieben. Im Titel steht 20W, du meinst sicher 420W

Cooles Review. Chinaböllertest sind immer herrlich

Kannst du mal ein Foto von der Platine machen ? (Lötqualität)


----------



## _chiller_ (28. Oktober 2014)

Das Teil ist ja echt traurig, nicht mal eine Gleichrichterbrücke ist vorhanden. Hat das Teil eine PFC?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2014)

oh das sit aber schöne Lötqualität, hast du das selbst gelötet 




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Du hast dich verschrieben. Im Titel steht 20W, du meinst sicher 420W



nö ich glaub er hat nur die tatsächliche Leistung genannt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:


> oh das sit aber schöne Lötqualität, hast du das selbst gelötet
> 
> nö ich glaub er hat nur die tatsächliche Leistung genannt



Da liegst du falsch , siehe Titel es worde gefixt .

Also Lötquali Niveau 5 Klasse


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Oktober 2014)

Die Lötqualität sieht aus, als hätte ich das gemacht. Jedenfalls hatte ich in der dritten Klasse mal nen Tag lang Bleigiessen, die Figuren haben ähnlich deformiert ausgesehen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Danke, dass Du Dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, solch eine Schleuder mal zu Testen. 

 Aber generell sollte schon klar sein, dass solcher Billigst-Schrott

 nichts taugen kann.


----------



## Legacyy (28. Oktober 2014)

Schöner Test 

Bilder vom kaputten Netzteil würd ich auch noch interessant finden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

Gute Lötqualität, was für ein Lötkolben war da im Einsatz.
Cooler Test @TE.


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Oktober 2014)

Lötkolben? Da wurden Metallspäne draufgelegt und dann einmal mit dem Schweissbrenner drüber.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Mehr Bilder habe ich nicht, das ding liegt bereits im Müll


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Lötkolben? Da wurden Metallspäne draufgelegt und dann einmal mit dem Schweissbrenner drüber.



Die Walze wurde aber vergessen, dann wäre alles sauber


----------



## Multithread (28. Oktober 2014)

DIe 3,3V grafik ist ebenfalls mit 5V angeschireben.

Ansonsten schöner Test. Mal wieder ein klarer fall von *Knallfrosch* im Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2014)

Linkworld ist echt super. 

Sehr nettes Review eingeschoben. 
Da fehlt eigentlich nur noch was von Tronje.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. Oktober 2014)

Chiller hat ja auch n nettes ding gekauft


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Oktober 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Die Walze wurde aber vergessen, dann wäre alles sauber


  2x mit dem Nudelholz, das reicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (1. November 2014)

krass.. das ding is ja katastrophal xD... mir is letzten mein uralttestnt fast um die orhen geflogen...
muss mird afr nu auch n neues kaufen... aber nie wieder n no name, ncihmal geschenkt xD


----------



## sav (3. November 2014)

@R4Z0R1911

Hast du das Netzteil extra für dein Review gekauft?

@Threshold

Linkworld hat doch ein gut aufgestelltes Sortiment.


----------



## Atent123 (3. November 2014)

Das sieht aus als wären auf der Platine M und Ms geschmolzen.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

sav schrieb:


> Linkworld hat doch ein gut aufgestelltes Sortiment.


 
Stimmt. Für jede Silvesterparty ist was dabei.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (3. November 2014)

Ja.... Tronje! Das waren noch Zeiten... Schade eigentlich. Die waren vol sprühender Energie, da ist der Funke schnell übergesprungen.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

Codegen vergesst codegen nicht  die gibst jeit jahren und seit jahrzehnten verkaufen die wohl das gleiche Modell 

die sitzen auch hier bei mir in der nähe in NRW


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2014)

Dann hol dir mal ein Test Sample ab.


----------



## poiu (3. November 2014)

haha mir reicht das Sl500


----------



## sav (4. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt. Für jede Silvesterparty ist was dabei.



Ich habe mir schon mein Tischfeuerwerk ausgesucht.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

sav schrieb:


> @R4Z0R1911
> 
> Hast du das Netzteil extra für dein Review gekauft?
> 
> ...


Gekauft nein. Hab so einige hier liegen.


----------



## sav (5. November 2014)

Die schicken dir wirklich solche Netzteile für Reviews zu?


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Du kannst einfach die Hersteller anschreiben und nach Test Samples fragen.
Du brauchst eigentlich nicht mal Referenzen bzw. sagst einfach dass du hier im Forum aktiv bist.
Manchmal schauen die dann hier rein und merken dass du einen Plan hast von dem was du machst.
Die sind nämlich ganz froh wenn unabhängige Leute ihre Netzteile testen und dann meist für gut befinden.
Für den Preis eines Netzteils kriegen die dann kostenlose Werbung und eine Menge guter Resonanzen. Preiswerter geht Marketing nicht.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (5. November 2014)

Oder falls das NT Schrott ist kriegen sie ganz viel Gegenwerbung .  Wenn man aber etwas vernüftiges gebaut hat ist man über jeden Tester froh der sich mit NT auskennt und nicht über den weißen Ikeatisch redet.

 Dank Reviews hat sich das Antec TPC als (sehr) gut erwiesen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2014)

Daran kannst du aber auch sehen dass auch Vollpfosten Netzteile bekommen können.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (5. November 2014)

Bsp. Mir wollte CM erst gar keins geben... Da ich keine Oszi hab etc. Aber dann haben die sich meine anderen Reviews angeschaut und haben es mir dann doch zugeschickt.
KA. Wie der eine Typ es Geschafft hat eines zu bekommen.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Oder falls das NT Schrott ist kriegen sie ganz viel Gegenwerbung


 Falls man als kleiner Tester sowas abzieht, ist man den Herstellerkontakt dann aber auch ganz schnell wieder los, das geht also nur einmal  Man sollte also schon fair bleiben und bevor das Review online geht einmal Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller halten.


----------



## sav (6. November 2014)

Hälst du bei jedem Review Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Bei jeder Ungereimtheit, die man findet, ist es nicht nur eine Frage des Anstands, den Hersteller zu kontaktieren, sondern journalistische Sorgfaltspflicht. Das gilt nicht nur für Netzteile. Denn es könnte ja einerseits ein einzelnes Montagsgerät sein, sich zweitens sogar um einen eigenen Irrtum handeln oder drittens um eine mittlerweile bekannte Geschichte, für die es aber ein Update oder eine Nachbesserung gibt. Es ist also in jedem Fall besser, auf die kurzfristige, vermeintliche Sensation (BILD-Strategie) zu verzichten und den Lesern besser die vollständige Story zu bieten (Heise-Strategie).

Der Spagat zwischen Leben und Leben lassen, sowie der Sorgfaltspflicht und dem Informationsbedürfnis ist nicht immer einfach. Aber oftmals ist es wirklich besser, so ein Review im Falle von offenen Fragen erst einmal etwas "reifen" zu lassen, anstelle die Emotionen sofort auszukippen und ggf. eine Lawine loszutreten, die man dann nicht mehr stoppen kann


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

sav schrieb:


> Hälst du bei jedem Review Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller?


Wenn es keine Probleme gibt, dann eigentlich nicht. Für alle restlichen Fälle siehe den Kommentar über mir


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Falls man als kleiner Tester sowas abzieht, ist man den Herstellerkontakt dann aber auch ganz schnell wieder los, das geht also nur einmal  Man sollte also schon fair bleiben und bevor das Review online geht einmal Rücksprache mit dem Hersteller halten.


 
Rücksprache halten?
Meinst du jetzt wenn dein Sample durchfällt und beim Testen abgeraucht ist?
Oder allgemein wenn du den Text fertigt hast lässt du den Hersteller noch mal drüber gucken damit du auch möglichst viel Positives drin hast?


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Nein beim Inhalt des Testberichts lasse ich mir nicht reinreden, auch wenn das einige Leute ganz gerne so hätten. Bei Problemen halte ich aber auf jeden Fall Rücksprache bevor das Review online geht. Ein gutes beispiel ist das Enermax Platimax welches bei mir bei der Lötqualität durchgefallen ist:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...l/349779-review-enermax-platimax-500w.html#l1
Enermax hab ich daraufhin informiert sodass die reagieren konnten. Das Ergebnis steht dann unten bei der Technikanalyse


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Den Text von Enermax habe ich gelesen.
Ist der übliche Standard Text. Also eher nichtssagend.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Ja, aber es zeigt eben das es im Vorfeld einen Austausch gegeben hat. Manche würden das Review einfach so raus knallen und Enermax darf dann Schadensbegrenzung treiben


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ja, aber es zeigt eben das es im Vorfeld einen Austausch gegeben hat. Manche würden das Review einfach so raus knallen und Enermax darf dann Schadensbegrenzung treiben


 
Ich würde das Netzteil einsacken und gar kein Review machen.


----------



## Adi1 (6. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde das Netzteil einsacken und gar kein Review machen.


 
 Ja, aber andere User geben sich die Mühe,

 und spammen hier nicht so ewig rum.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> und spammen hier nicht so ewig rum.


 
Ja. solche Typen mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## sav (6. November 2014)

@FormatC

@_chiller_

Eure Einstellung Gefällt mir.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Ich mache sehr viel VGA und wenn ihr wüsstet, wie viele BIOSe nach Rücksprache noch einmal geändert werden (Lüfterkurven, Power Target usw.)... Oder bei inno3D auch schon mal der komplette Satz Lüfter. Die hören alle gut zu, wenn man es sachlich auch gut begründet. Ich brauche wirklich keinen Verriss fürs Ego, aber Kunden mögen gute Produkte. Das ist dann Win-Win für alle.

Bei Peripherie mache ich erst mal die Bilder der Verpackung, dann einen schnellen Kurztest. Mit der Zeit kennt man seine Pappenheimer und deren Schwachstellen. Meistens ist eh irgend etwas schief oder haut nicht hin. Auch da muss man erst einmal gemeinsam kommunizieren. Test durchziehen oder abbrechen? An dieser Stelle tut es noch nicht weh und es macht auch für die Leser mehr Sinn, gute Produkte vorzustellen, als Sachen verbal zu zerreissen. Da hat niemand etwas davon. Canceln und gut ist's. Nur ab und zu, wenn die PR-Heinis dann beratungsresistent sind oder gar ausfällig werden, gibt es arg Haue. Dann aber guten Gewissens und mit einer mitfiebernden Leserschaft. Ein mistiges Turtle Beach Headset war so ein Fall eines überteuerten Produktes, wo man noch nicht mal reingucken durfte uns es möglichst nach wenigen Tagen gleich OVP zurückschicken sollte, damit der nächste Reviewer sein Jubelreview schreiben kann. Also ein Sample für 10 Leute. Die können mich mal


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

Ehrlich ist wichtig. Probleme ansprechen auch. Die Hersteller sind ja auch die Leute angewiesen die die Produkte einem Praxistest unterziehen.
Erst dann weiß man ob das Produkt auch wirklich gut ist oder ob es nicht doch Schwächen gibt.

Schade dass du die Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1 nicht getestet hast denn dann hättest du Gigabyte sagen können dass die Drehzahl der Lüfter im Idle einfach zu hoch ist.


----------



## sav (6. November 2014)

Mach du das doch.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. November 2014)

Gigabyte hat leider nur einen begrenzten Vorrat an Testmustern. Ich hatte für die Karte auch angefragt aber als vergleichsweise kleiner Schreiber muss ich mich da hinten anstellen


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2014)

An Gigabyte Produkte rankommen ist schwer.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (6. November 2014)

Hier in DE ja, die PR ist wirklich arg limitiert. Halte dich besser ans HQ.

Das mit den Idle-Drehzahlen habe ich vor dem Launch der R&D schon kommuniziert und ein modfiziertes BIOS für die 980 bekommen, die ja unter dem gleichen Problem leidet. Leider ist das in der Serie nicht drin. Eddie, der VGA-Boss steht halt asia-konform auf pure Leistung und sichere Kühlung, da kannst Du Dir einen Wolf predigen. DE ist als Markt zu klein, um deswegen die Produktion noch mal umzuschmeißen.


----------



## sav (7. November 2014)

@Threshold

Kauf doch eine Grafikkarte bei einem Mitbewerber.

Oder du besorgst dir das getestete Netzteil gleich dazu, dann hörst du den Lüfter bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

FormatC schrieb:


> DE ist als Markt zu klein, um deswegen die Produktion noch mal umzuschmeißen.


 
Das ist das größte Problem.
Dass die Deutschen alles leise haben wollen interessiert den Rest der Welt leider nicht.


----------



## bschicht86 (7. November 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das Teil ist ja echt traurig, nicht mal eine Gleichrichterbrücke ist vorhanden. Hat das Teil eine PFC?


 
4 Dioden kann man ruigen gewissens als Gleichrichterbrücke bezeichnen. Bei deiner Aussage musste ich erst mal nachschauen, weil ich hatte glatt irgend so eine billige Gleichrichtung vermutet alias nur 1 Diode oder so


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. November 2014)

So.Muss.Technik!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echtes "High-End" (80 Plus!) und das komische, verphotoshopte Männchen soll wohl von der Platine ablenken


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das größte Problem.
> Dass die Deutschen alles leise haben wollen interessiert den Rest der Welt leider nicht.


 
 Nee , warum auch?
 Unsere paar Hansel werden die Weltkonjunktur nicht beleben.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

Dabei stand Deutschland mal kurz davor die Weltkonjunktur zu beherrschen.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2014)

Ja, da hat man aber die Chinesen vergessen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. November 2014)

Naja, nachdem ich die ganzen Bauruinen um Shenzhen herum gesehen habe, frage ich mich echt, wie lange diese Blase noch anhält. So recht stabil ist die Wirtschaft dort auch nicht. Kreditblasen an allen Ecken.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

Wenn die Blasen in China platzen -- und davon gibt es eine Menge -- geht es überall schwer den Bach herunter.
Denn dann kaufen die Chinesen keine US Staatsanleihen mehr und dann geht auch die USA den Bach herunter.
Und der Rest folgt dann.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. November 2014)

Was lehrt uns das? Kauf ein Kanu!


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2014)

Das lehrt uns wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (7. November 2014)

Ok, dann eben ein ungesleevtes No-Name-Kanu mit 420 Watt und UWP (under water protection) 

Ich habe heute mal ein wenig den chinesischen Markt durchsucht - manno gibt's da noch Schinken. Dagegen ist Linkworld ja High-Tech 
Da muss ich mir echt mal bissl was schicken lassen...


----------

